# Money no object best deer feeder



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tired of crappy deer feeders, what's the best? 

Looking somewhere in 200-500 lbs feed broadcast, all bells and whistles, solar best battery life no maintenance( or lowest maintenance )

I know there are a lot of new players in Austin area like the Judge and all season etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Lamco


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the ultramatic feeders.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Lamco or all seasons


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

All seasons


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hang-em high, without a doubt.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I have (3) 600lb All Season Feeders they are great feeders, Easy to fill...


----------



## Ivabigun (Feb 19, 2015)

Capsule feeder, I have had two of them running year round for 4 yrs with no problems.

http://capsulegamefeeder.com/


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

are sweeny's still decent?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*All Seasons Stand n Fill*


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just went with 600lb all seasons. Make sure to get the eliminator plate. 
It was actually cheaper to buy the individual components than to buy it with the spin plate already on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Very happy with my Texas Hunting Products feeders. Love the 12-volt system and the solar panel keeps them charged all the time. I have had no problems whatsoever and the ***** can't mess with the spinner plate because they can't reach it.

http://www.texashunterproducts.com/wildlife-feeders/


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Lamco


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

All seasons stand and fill.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Texas Stairs and Rails*

Their feeders are the best I have ever seen and reasonable.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall ever see a "diamond feeder". Stand and fill, varmit proof pretty cool.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Lamco


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

5 years without any problems with my All Seasons.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

12 years on my All Season 1500 lbs spin cast feeder. Great product. I can take the spin motor off and install the protein tubes if I want.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha...on a more serious note i have all seasons and like them


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

**** proof?? no way. I am beginning to believe that they can chew open a cannon ball and eat the detonator without getting hurt.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bobby

That Diamond feeder is **** proof. The spinner and motor is waaay inside the little slits that the corn comes out. They caint reach it. I like em. Nothing exposed. timer is is a nice little box on the side with solar panel.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

juan said:


> Lamco





banpouchi said:


> Lamco


X3 on the Lamco.


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

All seasons 600# stand and fill


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had good luck with Texas Hunter. Been using them for over 20 years.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

All seasons


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replays, now I have to watch some YouTube videos and read about them. May hold off till the big hunter extravangza show in Houston in July and see what they got and work some deals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

If u are looking for a deal then wait, if money is truly no object then the 600 lb all seasons stand and fill is the answer. (and they are actually not that expensive).


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

T-Muney said:


> If u are looking for a deal then wait, if money is truly no object then the 600 lb all seasons stand and fill is the answer. (and they are actually not that expensive).


Although they're easier to fill, I prefer the ones off the ground. Less chance of some less experienced hunters or over excited hunters putting a bullet through one 6' off the ground.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Money is an object for everyone really, but I didn't want to limit anyone's advice based on me saying in this price range. Because I got some good feedback and options now, my math says spend the extra now and it will last longer than the cheap ones I keep having problems with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

I checked in all season brands and was told Bucees in Wharton has best prices.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

I was at Buccee's in Wharton yesterday and 600# All Seasons were $396.29.


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

The stand and fill was 400? Did have the "Timer" and solar panel on it?


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

pretty sure thats their "econo" version - that does not come with the brand "timer" & doesn't include a solar panel. Somebody let me know, if I am wrong.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

If money is no object I can build you what you want and it will last a long...long time. Here is one we built. This one holds a little over 1500lbs.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Lamco all the way! They hold up against the nastiest things....lol


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Had it for a month now, so of course no problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Suprised no one has mentioned Cox. Are they still in business?


----------

